# Programador 8051



## arcadi (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola a todos;

pido si alguien tiene algun esquema de un programador para la serie de 8051.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 2, 2007)

Willem EPROM Programmer 

http://se-ed.net/mpu51/eprom/eprom.html#LIST

Si vives en españa lo puedes comprar como kit, pregunta a tu tienda si te lo pueden traer, o en coelma


Ojo es un procesador completamente descatalogado, puedes utilizar la seria atmel que es lo mismo pero con flash que se puede reprogramar facilmente y tantas veces como quieras.

Ademas la version 8051 es por mascara, la que tu necesitas es la vieja 8751.....huuuuu
me parece que eres un novato en el mundillo de los micros...antes de nada explicanos algo mas no sea que estes errando el tiro.


----------



## arcadi (Dic 2, 2007)

soy novato 

el profesor nos obliga a trabajar con la serie 8x51 o 8x52, y no se muy bien como agarrarme porque este micro esta pasado de moda .

Muchas gracias


----------

